# BOLT Cooling Mods



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

Wasn't sure the beest forum to post this, but I have some questions and ideas on cooling the BOLT.

BOLT Stock Cooling SUCKS

Please direct replies to that thread.

Thank you,
craigr


----------



## KJN (Feb 24, 2019)

My bolt was running at 65 to 67c. I took off the cablecard door and raised the Bolt on 1" blocks, the temp dropped to 58c. I then put a little USB fan in back, blowing over the Bolt, temp now 47.


----------

